# sniper vs squirel



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Got this straped male on my lunch break used my custom seal sniper fixed with bill hays light tubes tapered flinging 83 grain lead ball poped him right in the head even made his eye pop 48 inch draw


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good hunting!!looks like those tubes are working with you!!

Cheers!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting O.P.M. Nice slingshot.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good hunting!!looks like those tubes are working with you!!
> Cheers!


 sure are


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting O.P.M. Nice slingshot.


 Thanks knew you would


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Should make a fine meal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot! Did you have enough time to eat him for lunch?


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

:thumbsup: nice one my friend. It´s always a treat to see your hunting skills!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Lovely shot


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

You are a pretty good hunter, I enjoy the photos. Looking forward to seeing your next meals!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good shooting! Should make a fine meal.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 he did little onions peppers nice and simple with a little olive oil lovely meal made some good tacos


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

M.F said:


> :thumbsup: nice one my friend. It´s always a treat to see your hunting skills!


glad you like them


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Lovely shot


Thank you


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> You are a pretty good hunter, I enjoy the photos. Looking forward to seeing your next meals!


glad you enjoy them I like try alot of different setups because I want people to know what actually works that way they get clean kills, glad to contribute knowledge to our forum cheers buddy


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Now that's a great shot especially for a butterfly stance! Goes to show you that pull weight isn't but part of the formula for success. Hubby Chuck can take a lesson from this, LOL!! He's bent on strong short pull lengths...too used to his bow. He's tried butterfly with spectacular mishaps...almost killed a flourescent light in the garage with a riccochet. Plinggggg! Glanced off the edge of the wooden catch box like a pool ball on a break.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Susi said:


> Now that's a great shot especially for a butterfly stance! Goes to show you that pull weight isn't but part of the formula for success. Hubby Chuck can take a lesson from this, LOL!! He's bent on strong short pull lengths...too used to his bow. He's tried butterfly with spectacular mishaps...almost killed a flourescent light in the garage with a riccochet. Plinggggg! Glanced off the edge of the wooden catch box like a pool ball on a break.


Yes a semi butterfly draw is one of my favorite and believe me I didn't start off like this I used to draw right to the front of my chin it wasn't until the want for dramatic power increases overwhelmed me and I took to studying bill hays videos and setups to get big power with extreme accuracy then after that it was just practice practice and more practice


----------

